
Ask HN: What are some tools/methods to help teams schedule meetings efficiently? - i_cant_speel
There has been a concern lately on my team about the number of regularly scheduled meetings eating into their productivity. There is a consensus that just about all of the meetings are necessary so having less meetings isn&#x27;t really an option.  However, one way to improve the situation would be to batch all meetings within 1-2 days per week rather than have them spread throughout the entire week.  The struggle is that there a large number of meetings, each with different combinations of 2-4 people, so it&#x27;s difficult to batch meetings for everyone.<p>I recall hearing about a tool that would let people plan meetings in advance and the tool would schedule them in batches so the team could maximize their uninterrupted focus time. I would also be open to some type of methodology instead of a tool to accomplish our goal.<p>What do you do to plan meetings more efficiently?
======
swaroop
Maybe this helps :
[https://www.getclockwise.com/](https://www.getclockwise.com/) (no
affiliation)

